# Hello, all! Looking to learn more genetics! :)



## Sita (Jan 23, 2013)

New member here, but not new to mice. I've kept/bred mice off and on most of my life (as well as other assorted critters) and am mostly here to learn about genetics and colours.

This is the first mouse forum I've come across that doesn't immediately bash on people who have snakes or breed feeders, so that's a big reason I'm here. I have pet/breeder mice and I have feeders, and the only difference in how they are treated is how often I handle them. I purposely only handle my feeders once or twice a week, mostly so that I don't become attached to them!

One thing that I am trying to do with my little ones is to have a wide assortment of colours. I personally don't really care for albinos, so I tend not to keep too many of them around. I figure that since several of my mice are going to be around a while as mommies and daddies, I should keep colours I like! However, in order to get lots of colours, I need to understand what the colours are and how one can mix them up to get even more variety.

I will be posting pictures soon and asking advice on what colours I currently have, and what I might get based on my breeding pairs. If anyone can point me towards good resources (maybe even a genetic calculator), I would greatly appreciate it. I do already have FinnMouse's site bookmarked (hiiret.fi/eng/index.html) . Thanks!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Good to meet you


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  
That is a great site! Some of color identification is made easier by knowing the location, and therefore what genes tend to be found in that country. You might want to include that info when you post about them, or in your profile, to make it easier.

It will not be me answering that sort of thing, yet. I'm still at the point where I can kind of tell if a mouse is black, in a photo, but then there is sepia... So I'm hoping one day I can actually know, and many more than black. :roll: Clear pictures seem to help a lot. Although, if someone from the US said they bought a mouse in a petshop, it looks black to them, and then they post a picture that looks black to me too... I'd feel reasonably safe saying "you have a black mouse". But then of course, I've not seen anyone ask what color their black mouse is.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

This is a site with a genetics calculator. http://www.changbioscience.com/genetics/punnett.html


----------



## Sita (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the calculator, I'll see if I can use it for this. I was hoping to find an actual mouse calculator, like they have for horses, that tells you exactly what colour and genotype you get.

I'll link to my other board here too now, in hopes more people will chime in on it,


----------

